# Baseball?



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Anybody give a crap over there? :huh:

I _finally_ have a team to root for this time 'round.

The Tampa Bay Rays (formerly the Devil Rays and the worst team in baseball) won their divsion, and are currently up on the evil Boston Red Sox (2 games to 1) in the American League Championship Series. First to win 4 will face The Phillies or Dodgers in the World Series*. :thumbup:

*Yeah, we all know it's not really a 'world" series and blah blah blah...we don't care...we'll call it what we want...so there. :kid:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Base what? :huh:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Formula what?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a mate who supports the red sox so i have a little intrest but its a dull boring stat based sport . world series ive never seen a european team in there one day maybe.

i watched the game last night the rays look good .

its slightly more interesting than f1 though.

jason.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Base what? :huh:


A.K.A Rounders


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Anybody give a crap over there? :huh:
> 
> I _finally_ have a team to root for this time 'round.
> 
> ...


I like it now I understand most of the rules 

I have been travelleing to BC and PNW quite a bit recently and it always seemed to be on the TV.

I always support the Blue Jays because I once saw them live in Toronto; 1993 or maybe 1994


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i have a mate who supports the red sox so i have a little intrest but its a dull boring stat based sport . world series ive never seen a european team in there one day maybe.
> 
> i watched the game last night the rays look good .
> 
> ...


I haven't got a problem with the use of World

From Wiki an explanation of "World Series"

_The explanation is that when the term "World's Championship Series" was first used in the 1880s, baseball at a highly-skilled level was almost exclusively confined to North America, especially the United States. Thus it was understood that the winner of the major league championship was the best baseball team in the world. The title of this event was soon shortened to "World's Series" and later to "World Series". "The Series", by itself, capitalized, is understood to mean "The World Series", in the appropriate context._

It is more of a brand name now, to rename it would be like calling the FA Cup competition something else.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JoT said:


> I always support the Blue Jays because I once saw them live in Toronto; 1993 or maybe 1994


The Blue Jays hold their spring training in Dunedin...just down the road a bit. We can ride our bicycles to the park and get in for a few bucks. It's a very laid back experience compared to the regular season games....more like baseball should be IMO.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Where's my Taser :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Love the game and have watched it the last few years on Channel 5 over here. Post season good this year and can't wait for the World Series. :thumbsup:

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm bloody ***** at it on the Wii h34r:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I was always lead to believe that it was named after the New York *World* newspaper which sponsored the original competition - but apparently that's urban myth?

:huh:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hasnt it been riddled by drugs lately though some of their best players or past players been found out i know this shuts my mate upp when ever i mention it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> hasnt it been riddled by drugs lately though some of their best players or past players been found out i know this shuts my mate upp when ever i mention it.


Not lately it was four or five years ago; John McCain in 2004 threatened Federal intervention if the owners and MLB didn't get their act together, it seemed to do the trick. ironically the drug testing regime was tougher in the minor league than it was in the MLB.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > hasnt it been riddled by drugs lately though some of their best players or past players been found out i know this shuts my mate upp when ever i mention it.
> ...


yeah but for a sport that prides itself on records and statistics its been thrown into turmoil by the question marks over bonds,conseco,sosa etc.

and since then the past has been brushed under the carpet really ,ok they have strict testing now but pete doherty could have played for the yankees in the past.

jason.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

mutley said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Base what? :huh:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a friend who's into it. When he explained how it's played, it's much more complex than rounders. However, it's a team game and has rules so I'm not interested.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I have a hard time watching a "team" game where only one player is on offense at a time. Unless there are base runners I suppose. 3 minutes of adrenaline packed into 3 hours of play, IYKWIM.

I do normally watch a bit during the LCS and World Series, but can't be bothered this year. Best of luck to the Rays though, I'll back anyone playing the Red Sox!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Best of luck to the Rays though, I'll back anyone playing the Red Sox!


They just about had 'em tonight...but blew a 7-0 lead late in the game and lost.

Now it's back to Tampa for Game 6.

AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!! :wallbash:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's what I didn't like about baseball when I watched it years ago, Ypur team and can be doing really well but the opposition can get a few duff shots and some fielding errors and get the bases loaded then one lucky home run and they suddenly get 4 runs.

It just isn't cricket and basically any bat and ball game that isn't cricket will always be at best second best.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Lost Game 6. :huh:

Game 7 tonight...it's do or die. :blink:

*GO RAYS!!!! * :yahoo:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow - Game 7 one of the best games I've seen. Finished at 4.50am here. Could not believe it when Maddon put the young untested pitcher in 8th inning with the bases loaded - and he blew them away :notworthy: :notworthy: Probably why he was the number 1 draft choice.

Could be a great World Series as both are go for it teams.

Alasdair


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Alas said:


> Wow - Game 7 one of the best games I've seen. Finished at 4.50am here. Could not believe it when Maddon put the young untested pitcher in 8th inning with the bases loaded - and he blew them away :notworthy: :notworthy: Probably why he was the number 1 draft choice.
> 
> Could be a great World Series as both are go for it teams.
> 
> Alasdair


I will second this statement. It was one of the best games I have ever seen too, and, from my point of view, a great outcome. Good to see a team with a payroll a fraction of that of Boston win.

Go Rays Go.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

WOO HOOOOOOO!!!! :yahoo:

I still can't believe it. :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> *Yeah, we all know it's not really a 'world" series and blah blah blah...we don't care...we'll call it what we want...so there. :kid:


Should really be called The Rebellious British American Colonies Series :lol:

BTW is this`Base Ball`one of those `sport` things I`ve heard about? :huh:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeah, we all know it's not really a 'world" series and blah blah blah...we don't care...we'll call it what we want...so there. :kid:
> ...


Don't forget that Canada has a major league ball team (the Toronto Blue Jays), which has twice won the World Series. And Canada really can't be described as a "rebellious colony". We signed for our independence!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Azif I would confuse you guys with that lot :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

And while we are on about baseball, we can combine the topic of baseball and watches. Check this post here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=34532


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sharky, was thinking about you when I saw that the Rays had prevailed! Best of luck to them in the WS!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Colin...I still can't believe it. To put it in some perspective...


The Tampa Bay Rays were a 200-to-1 shot in Las Vegas to win the World Series back in April. This means that someone who plunked down $5,000 has a shot to win a cool million.
The New York Yankees spent $209 million in salaries in 2008. The Red Sox paid $133 million in salaries. The Rays' payroll was just under $44 million, the second-lowest in all of baseball.
The combined salary of the Rays' five starting pitchers was just under $6 million this season. The total salary of the New York Yankees first-choice rotation was $42 million. 
The salaries for Alex Rodriquez and Derek Jeter alone exceeded the entire payroll of the Tampa Bay Rays.
They are one of only three teams (2006 Tigers, 1914 Braves) to reach the Series after 10 or more consecutive losing seasons.
They are one of only two (1991 Braves) to reach the Series after having the worst record in baseball the previous season. 
They are the only team to win the pennant when beginning the season with the lowest payroll in their league.

:blink:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Rebellious?

Us?


----------

